# Tweed Princeton Speaker Suggestions



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Hopefully this doesn't belong in the tech section. Lots of knowledgeable people on here so looking for some advice.

Have a 5F2-A princeton with original speaker. People tell me to change it out and save it, and have also been told to put a Weber signature in it.

There are four models on the Weber website though. Two alnico and two ceramic. Descriptions are OK, but would like to hear about differences from people who have actually tried more than one of them.

I'm all over the tone as is, and only use the amp for recording or jamming at a buddy's place.

If none are exactly as original then a little more headroom, and surprise, a little tighter bass would be OK.

Suggestions for non-Weber speakers also welcomed.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've not used any of the Weber Sigs so I can't comment specifically on them. Normally I'd be suggesting an AlNiCo in that amp so that would narrow the Sig choices down to 2. Smooth cone (S) model typically would break up a little sooner and be closer to original IMO.

One of my recent favourites however is the no-longer-made greyframe THD. They sold them CHEAP several years ago and I picked up a pair. Although they're ceramic, they remind me alot of early Jensen AlniCos. I've tried them in brown Princetons and a few other vintage low wattage amps and LOVE them..._really_ smooth sounding. They still pop up on feebay now & again.

View attachment 2572


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

View attachment 2573


Weber 8A125, 3.2 ohms, 20w, Weber CVA, 4 ohms, 10w. Sorry I can't tell you what they sound like as I don't have a Champ or Princeton. The 8A125 won't fit in a tweed Champ, not sure about the Princeton.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've only ever seen 5F2A Princetons with a 10" speaker....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ha ha, don't know my Princetons very well do I? In that case the 8A15 will fit without any problem. Thanks Steve.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For my money I'd put in an Eminence Rajin Cajun. Not expensive, very sensitive so you'll definitely get a few more decibels. I have one in my Silverface Princeton and I really like it.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got a Valvetrain 205 Tallboy which is their take on a Tweed Princeton.

It came with an Eminence 1258 which worked well with SC pickups but not HB pickups... the tone was very mid dominant.

I swapped in a Jensen P12Q which tamed the mids but then didn't work as well with SCs.

I swapped in an Eminence GB128 which tamed the mids (though less than the P12Q) while still working well with SCs. The pairing with HBs improved but in the end I have resolved that my particular amp will always favour SCs.

So of those three the GB128 was my final choice, and I believe that is the Eminence version of the Greenback.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

... having posted all of that it has occurred to me that mine is a 1 x 12" combo so really doesn't relate to your Princeton. Sorry.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I have one of these in my Harmony 510. I love it. Smooth, warm & pleasing to my ear.
http://i580.photobucket.com/albums/ss248/ndgoat55/DSC03308.jpg
IMHO, see if you can score from L&M with the 30 day guarantee, don't like it,return it.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Here ya go, knew I had a few of these:

View attachment 2576


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought my 5F2-A in a Hamilton pawnshop in 1976. Could not _stand_ the Jensen it came with, at all. Ordered a JBL 2110 8" speaker to replace it, and have been happy for the last 36 years. Extended range, greater efficiency. It was a $90 speaker at that time, and is long out of production. Googling for it now brought up pairs going for $200-400.

The trouble with the 5F2-A is that 5W does not go very far, unless you have an efficient speaker and cab. The cab will accommodate a 10" speaker, but the baffle is cut for 8". In service of preserving resale value, but accomplishing the sonic objectives, I'd suggest making yourself a new baffle, cut for 10" speaker, covered with suitable material, and expanding your sights to include 10' speakers that will move more air. It's a bit like the way some folks will bag up the original electronics of a vintage guitar for those who HAVE to have them, and use modern components for their own needs, until it comes time to sell.

I think it is also fair to say that the choices in 10" speakers are more diverse than those in 8" speakers. As well, where there are plenty of amps that might use a pair or quad of 10" speakers, each rated for modest wattage, amps that use 8" speakers tend to assume that only the one speaker will be doing all the work.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the excellent advice. It is an 8 inch speaker.

Looks like this one: http://ampwares.com/amplifiers/fender-narrow-panel-tweed-princeton/

Number on the side is 8EV, so I think it's an Oxford.

Never thought of making a new baffle, but it looks like there are only four screws holding the old one one, so can't be that hard. Definitely a lot more 10s around than 8s.

Looks like I should get in touch with WCGill if I want to go Weber. That 8A125 definitely looks like it would not fit but I notice they have size without cover on their website, so will have to measure.

May try a Weber and if it doesn't work out then maybe look at the baffle. Smooth cone as per StevieMac's advice.

Thanks again everyone. Any other suggestions for 8s would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------

